# Cheapest course for you couple can work full-time



## Faldo (Jul 7, 2010)

Could anyone tell me which is the cheapest type of study that I could do for my wife could work full time?

Thank you


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Faldo said:


> Could anyone tell me which is the cheapest type of study that I could do for my wife could work full time?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, if you are on a Student visa your wife cannot work full time:

*Dependent family members.
*_Can work up to 20 hours per week at all times
must not start work until the primary visa holder has commenced the course in Australia
have unlimited work rights if the primary visa holder has commenced a course towards a masters or doctorate degree._
Conditions for Working While Studying

The cheapest courses are English courses, though they are still very expensive (on average $300-400 a week). University courses are between $20,000-30,000. TAFE courses are on average $10,000-15,000. You can get some half-year English courses for $4,000.


----------



## Faldo (Jul 7, 2010)

_Sarah_ said:


> Hi, if you are on a Student visa your wife cannot work full time:
> 
> *Dependent family members.
> *_Can work up to 20 hours per week at all times
> ...


I know that thanks, but you couple can work full-time if you are studing a postgrade course like master. 

But I don't know what is the cheapest univiserty where I could do that.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Faldo said:


> I know that thanks, but you couple can work full-time if you are studing a postgrade course like master.
> 
> But I don't know what is the cheapest univiserty where I could do that.


Yes on Masters or Doctorat she can work unlimited hours.
_*Exceptions: Family members of the following students can work unlimited hours once the student starts their main course:*
students enrolled in Masters by coursework (subclass 573)
students enrolled in Masters by research or Doctoral degree (subclass 574)
students studying a Masters by coursework, Masters by research or Doctoral degree, sponsored by AusAID or Defence (subclass 576).
You cannot undertake work until the primary student visa holder has started their course in Australia._
http://www.immi.gov.au/students/students/574-1/how-the-visa-works.htm#b

All universities have the same prices basically, if you know what you want to study then go to the universities websites and look up the cost, but in general no university is more expensive than other.

What city are you heading to? For example the main universities to check out in Melbourne are: Melbourne University, Monash, RMIT, La Trobe, Swimburne.....but for example, a Bachelor of Arts at all of these universities cost the same amount.


----------



## Faldo (Jul 7, 2010)

_Sarah_ said:


> Yes on Masters or Doctorat she can work unlimited hours.
> _*Exceptions: Family members of the following students can work unlimited hours once the student starts their main course:*
> students enrolled in Masters by coursework (subclass 573)
> students enrolled in Masters by research or Doctoral degree (subclass 574)
> ...


I've checked the price in some Universities here in Brisbane. It is quite expensive 

Thanks for your help.


----------

